# Probleme mit ALM



## Larry Laffer (6 März 2008)

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich bei einigen Visu-PC's bei und in der Produktion den Fall, dass sie sich unvermittelt ganz aufhängen - nicht mal "Strg-Alt-Entf" geht dann mehr. Wenn man genug Geduld hat, dann kommen sie nach Aussage der Produktion irgendwann wieder.

Schaut man nun in das Ereignis-Protokoll, dann gibt es dort immer einen Eintrag, der sich auf den ALM (Authorisation-License-Manager) bezieht und dessen Uhrzeit-Eintrag sich mit der zuvor stehengebliebenen Uhrzeit-Anzeige auf der Visu bis auf ein paar Sekunden deckt.

Verwendetes System :  WinXP - SP2 und ProTool Pro 6.0 Runtime - Arbeitsspeicher >= 1GB - Festplatte min. 80 GB frei

Die Simatic-Hotline spricht in dem Zusammenhang von "ProTool - selbst schuld" und "strukturelle Integrität ..." und "mit Flex wäre das Problem vermutlich nicht vorhanden".

Hat jemand so etwas schon gehabt ? Und wenn ja, gelößt ?

Achja, ich vergaß ... installiert man dann den ALM wieder neu (und nur den), dann hat man erstmal wieder ein paar Wochen Ruhe.
Zufall oder etwas mit System ? Die Systeme um die es geht laufen zum Teil schon seit 2 Jahren in der Ausführung - das Problem taucht aber erst seit ca. 6 Monaten immer mal wieder auf ...


----------



## IBN-Service (7 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Verwendetes System :  WinXP - SP2 und ProTool Pro 6.0 Runtime - Arbeitsspeicher >= 1GB - Festplatte min. 80 GB frei
> ...
> Hat jemand so etwas schon gehabt ? Und wenn ja, gelößt ?



Hallo Larry,

du solltest auf jeden Fall SP3 zu ProTool installieren, 
wenn nicht schon geschehen!

Dann gab es mal einen Thread hier im Forum,
bei dem ging es um eine große Anzahl von Dateien,
welche bei jedem Rechnerstart vom ALM in irgendeinem
Verzeichniss erstellt wurden und nach einiger Zeit zu Problemen
führten.

Such mal nach ALM / Verzeichniss / Dateien oder so,
vielleicht hilft das was...

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 März 2008)

Hallo Jürgen,
selbstverständlich läuft auf den Rechnern das SP3 - wofür hälst du mich ...?

Welchen Beitrag zu dem Thema meinst du ? Den von Markus ?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8175&highlight=alm
Der trifft das Ganze am ehesten und auch wieder nicht ...
Ich habe zwar den richtigen MDAC am Start, aber das Problem lässt sich bei mir auch durch blosses Neu-Installieren des ALM beseitigen. Das heisst für mich, das irgend etwas überschrieben oder ersetzt oder vielleicht auch zurückgesetzt wird ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 März 2008)

Hallo Larry.

Laufen diese Recher ununterbrochen oder werden sie ab und an mal runtergefahren ( Reboot tut immer gut )

Wir hatten mal eine Fall das uns eine Anwendung immer mal was in den Arbeitsspeicher geschrieben hat und der dann irgendwann  voll war und sich der Rechner ins Nirwana geschossen hat. Das hat manchmal 3-4 Monate gedauert. Seitdem gibt es eine Anweisung den Rechner am 1. des Monats zu rebooten und alles ist toll...... naja... jedenfalls stürzt nix mehr ab


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo Larry.
> 
> Laufen diese Recher ununterbrochen oder werden sie ab und an mal runtergefahren ( Reboot tut immer gut )


 
Hallo Axel,
normalerweise werden die in Frage kommenden PC's zumindestens am Wochenende ausgeschaltet. Oft auch während der Nachtschicht (Abruf-abhängig). Das beschriebene Verhalten ist mehr ein "sich aufhängen". Interessanterweise spielen sie irgendwann wieder mit. Insofern deckt sich das sogar mit dem oben eingelinkten Beitrag von Markus.

Ich würde das Problem halt gerne lösen, da Herr S. sich dazu ja nicht (mehr) im Stande sieht. Im Augenblick habe ich durch die genannte Neu-Installation ja erstmal wieder Ruhe ...:twisted: 

Gruß
LL


----------

